# Halo flyball brag!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had GSDs since 1986 but have never competed in a sport before, besides dock diving, which was just for fun. I took a flyball class with Halo last summer, which was also supposed to be just for fun - turns out it was the perfect sport for her and she loved it! I found a great flyball club about an hour away and took some more advanced classes with them from August through November 2011. After the last class was over, they invited me to join them at practices, and I started at the end of the year.

Three months later I got an email officially invitating us to join the club, and saying that Halo would be racing in her first tournament in a week, so get ready! :wild: That tournament was Easter weekend, and we started out slowly with just a few heats each day but she ran them all clean, with no mistakes. 

Her next tournament was Memorial Day weekend, and she ran all four heats in every race she was scheduled to run, which she's done ever since. Last Saturday was her 6th tournament in 6-1/2 months - 5 NAFA (North American Flyball Association), and 1 U-Fli. In her U-Fli tournament last month she earned 4 titles, and she just earned her 5th NAFA title last weekend. Our club entered 3 teams on Saturday and Halo ran on Stray Dogs, who won all their heats, and took first in the Multi-Breed division. 

Introducing Halo von Rokanhaus, FDCh-Gold, Top Flight III, member of Marin Running Riot flyball club - I am SO proud of her, and we're having so much fun! That was probably our last tournament of the year, and I'm looking forward to more flybal brags next year. :wub:




























: : Marin Running Riot Flyball Club : :


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats! and what gorgeous pictures of that gorgeous girl !!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! Great photos, she's really gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks Diane! Oh, and it's not official yet, but we found out recently that Marin Running Riot is the NAFA Regional Champion (region 16 is the state of California) in both the Multi-Breed and Regular divisions for the 2011/2012 season. Halo and I have only been racing for half the year which runs from October through September, so we don't have as much to do with that as the rest of the club, but it's still pretty exciting!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations: YAY!

Congratulations to you BOTH!

...and she is beautiful!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Awesome job! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Great year!!!

We're also done competing for the year already because of conflicts


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Halo is a natural! Look at that form! 

Big congrats Debbie - what a great achievement for the two of you.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Way to go Halo!! (and Debbie)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Halo :wub:


Congratulations!!!!!! :happyboogie: Love that second picture, especially!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I should give photo credit to Jason Largent (posted with permission) for the first two pictures - he's the husband of my teammate Michelle, and he takes terrific pictures! The last one is just something I snapped with my cell phone at the tournament last month. We only ran two teams and had a lot of down time between races, so I took the pupster out of her crate and let her hang out in my chair for awhile.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are a couple more pictures Jason got of Halo at past tournaments:














































And another one I took of Halo from her second tournament:










Her personalized flyball collar with handle:










And the custom pink and black Orbee tug I made for her:


----------

